# New Memorization System



## byu (Mar 19, 2009)

Valkor, happa95 and I were talking in the BLD chat room, coming up with a really neat idea for BLD memorization. Truthfully, none of us have tried this, and don't know if it will work or not. But basically, it's called HAM, and it stands for Hand Action Memorization. The point of HAM is that you use hand gestures to remember the cube and the cycles. Here is my description:

HAM
Hand Action Memorization
Version 1.0

Hand Action Memorization (HAM) is a way of memorization of the Rubik's Cube. It can be used for many different methods. It works like this:

The left hand places the thumb finger on one of three stickers (FLU, FL, or FDL) to represent what orientation the piece is in. The right hand makes one of 12 gestures to represent what place the piece is in. This is a list of all of the gestures:

ORIENTATION GESTURES (Left hand)

F/B face - FLU
U/D face - FL
L/R face - FDL

PERMUTATION GESTURES (Right hand)

UF / UFL - Fist (thumb out)
UL / UBL - Hand Outstretched
UB / UBR - Hand in claw shape
UR / URF - Fist (thumb in)

DF / DFL - Elbow locked
DL / DBL - Elbow bend
DB / DBR - Elbow complete bend
DR / DRF - Elbow loose

FL - Wrist down
FR - Wrist up
BL - Fingers together, wrist down
FR - Fingers together, wrist up

So, what do you guys think? I'm going to memorize all of these gestures, and try it out. If you have any suggestions, let me know.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 19, 2009)

Just take the full step already and memorize in the form of interpretive dance. It would be fun to watch, if nothing else.


----------



## F.P. (Mar 19, 2009)

Why do you think it's easier to memorise series of handmovements than letters/words etc.?

But give it a try...maybe it works for you/others.


----------



## joey (Mar 19, 2009)

Eh, could get annoying if youre holding the cube too.


----------

